# My C40 is off to be re-painted!!!



## Ride-Fly

Was a plain old 00F ugly duckling. 

Coming back as a beauty queen - Ms World champion Mapei.

It's gonna be a long 8 weeks!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

post pics of before/after !

who is the painter ?


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> post pics of before/after !
> 
> who is the painter ?


I didn't take before pics. It was a pretty beat up 00F with a fair amount of clear coat chips. Structurally sound but just well used. I love white bikes and the WC Mapei colors are my favorite Colnago scheme ever. So it had to be done. I will definitely post pics when it comes out of the package and after final build. It's going to have 2010 Record 11 with 2010 Reynolds Attacks! 

I sent the frame to Allan Wanta based on Krhea's high praise and recommendation of Allan's work. Krhea is from Portland too and is also the director of Portland Velo Cycling Club so he has got to have all the local connections. As expected, there are a lot of local painters/builders here and for Kevin to send his c40 to Allan is a testament to Allan's abilities. His prices are reasonable too.


----------



## fabsroman

That is what happens with wife "surprises". I wrote a decently long reply about that in the other thread and then the reply was lost because the server was too busy. Never got back to it.

Wonder if I will have my MXL before you get your frame back? LOL Regardless, I want to see pics of how the repaint comes out.

By the way, congrats once again.


----------



## Ride-Fly

fabsroman said:


> That is what happens with wife "surprises". I wrote a decently long reply about that in the other thread and then the reply was lost because the server was too busy. Never got back to it.
> 
> Wonder if I will have my MXL before you get your frame back? LOL Regardless, I want to see pics of how the repaint comes out.
> 
> By the way, congrats once again.


Thanks Fabs! You are so right- those wife surprises can really be a SIIIIRRRRR-PRIIIIZE. When she showed me the frame, I was blown away. But as I looked at it closer and found out what she paid for it, which was 50% more than the average, I was soooo tempted to send it back. The seller had told my wife that if I didn't like it, I could send it back and get the money back minus shipping. For only another $150 more, I could have gotten the complete C40 with Record 10 from France that I was seriously considering. But the C40 in France had an aluminum BB shell insert and I really wanted the ti BB shell which mine has. Also, had I gotten a pristine C40 in 00F, I doubt I would send it off for re-paint. I really love the WC Mapei white color scheme. So all in all, I think it worked out OK even though extra money is now out of our checkbook.


----------



## FrenchNago

I'm looking out for that............Kewl.......


----------



## Ride-Fly

Here is a couple of pics that Allan sent me. He says it should be complete by next week. Woo Hoo!!! Can't wait!!! The pics are not the highest resolution but I have no doubt that Allan has done another outstanding job.


----------



## aluminum

wow that looks absolutely amazing, please post pictures of it when the build is complete and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that is great !

who is this allan and how much does a paintjob like this costs ?


----------



## duz10s

love the old mapei colours


----------



## FrenchNago

That THING with deda bars and stem, white bartabe, attack wheels and campy grupo is going to be killer!!!! have to keep the original seat tube or go fo WR but very hard to find....


----------



## Karbon Kev

That does look a really nice paint job have to say, nice one ......


----------



## FrenchNago

A little Eye candy for the time being..............

for you RideFly

PEZ-Test: Colnago C50 vs. C40


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> that is great !
> 
> who is this allan and how much does a paintjob like this costs ?


Allan Wanta from Carlsbad, CA. He builds his own frames too. The repaint was very reasonable. $300 for mine. I've seen others that were $400 so it varies on the complexities of the job.


----------



## Ride-Fly

FrenchNago said:


> A little Eye candy for the time being..............
> 
> for you RideFly
> 
> PEZ-Test: Colnago C50 vs. C40


Thanks Olivier. I've read that a few times.


----------



## ronderman

Yes, please post pics of full build and would be curious as to how much $$$$ it was. Great job, though. i'm even excited.


----------



## Vientomas

Very Nice.


----------



## Evil Laugh

Is it my eyes or does the COLNAGO on the downtube look twisted and a bit all over the place?


----------



## aluminum

Evil Laugh said:


> Is it my eyes or does the COLNAGO on the downtube look twisted and a bit all over the place?


its the bi-conic tubing


----------



## fabsroman

Ride-Fly said:


> Allan Wanta from Carlsbad, CA. He builds his own frames too. The repaint was very reasonable. $300 for mine. I've seen others that were $400 so it varies on the complexities of the job.


$300 - I would do that in a heart beat. Does he restore older steel frames? I have one that I would love to get restored. It needs some chrome redone on it and it needs to be repainted because I wrecked on it way too much when I first started racing. Learned my lessons the hard way.


----------



## fabsroman

aluminum said:


> its the bi-conic tubing


Exactly.


----------



## fabsroman

Ride-Fly,

That looks really, really nice. I thought about going with that paint job when I was looking at C50's, but I liked the ST01 too much.


----------



## Ride-Fly

fabsroman said:


> $300 - I would do that in a heart beat. Does he restore older steel frames? I have one that I would love to get restored. It needs some chrome redone on it and it needs to be repainted because I wrecked on it way too much when I first started racing. Learned my lessons the hard way.


Definitely! He builds his own steel. Most of his restoration projects are steel too. Check out his website. He does amazing work. Only downside is that you have to ship frames to him so that can run you about $100 for S&H for both ways. Still, $400 for my paintjob is a good deal IMO.


----------



## Evil Laugh

aluminum said:


> its the bi-conic tubing


Yeah im familiar with it, had a master and a c40. What I mean is the c of colnago appears a few mm above the straight ridge created by the shaped tubing whereas some letters, most obviously the last o, seem to wrap around it a few mm making it look skewed as a whole word.

Hopefully it's the camera lens or photo angle but was just the first thing that jumped out at me.


----------



## Evil Laugh

Either way, it's a great colour, looks better than any version I've seen on a c50. Too much carbon on that version. 

What happened with the forks, did you go White->carbon blend or all white?


----------



## Ronde

Ride, that is one sweet looking paint job, and for $300, what an incredible deal. When the time comes to re-paint mine the choice is clear.


----------



## FrenchNago

*Just a detail*

The colnago looks strait BUT the green paint after the O should not be faded but cut off sharp.........I'd check that with the painter BEFORE he sends it back....


----------



## y tin

Nice choice of colour scheme. Mine's is getting a wee bit scuffed in places & I'd love to get it repainted at some point in the future. Don't know anywhere in the UK tho that could do that tho and replace all the decals.
Here's a pic of it


----------



## rplace13

Nice, very nice! Killer paint on a great frame, a keeper for sure. 

I hate to say it, but you might need some retro DA equipment on that Mapi re-skined ride just to keep that old school vibe. I have been thinking that if I can keep my C40 I might go on a quest for alloy campy components over the current carbon bits just to have a more historical looking ride


----------



## FrenchNago

y tin said:


> Nice choice of colour scheme. Mine's is getting a wee bit scuffed in places & I'd love to get it repainted at some point in the future. Don't know anywhere in the UK tho that could do that tho and replace all the decals.
> Here's a pic of it


In the UK your best bet is Maestro, Mike Perry, He'll hook you up with a competent painter


----------



## y tin

Thanks FrenchNago.
Might give them a shout. Need to wait until winter time tho.

Sorry Ride-Fly for digressing on your thread, Looking forward to seeing your completed pics.


----------



## Ride-Fly

FrenchNago said:


> The colnago looks strait BUT the green paint after the O should not be faded but cut off sharp.........I'd check that with the painter BEFORE he sends it back....


You had me worried Frenchy!!! Thought Allan screwed the pooch. But I got home and just checked out the photos I sent him and the example WC Mapei scheme I have shows the green band has a slight fade. My actual frame appears to have a larger green band than most others I've seen but that is the nature of hand painted Colnagos: many slight variations to all of their color schemes. Overall, I am good with the green band being faded next to the "O". 

Also,in the 3rd and 4th picture samples, check out the green band on the seatstay. It doesn't have much fade and the green area is quite small. It also has a small area of white beneath or "underneath the 5 colors. Y-Tin's example show a much different seatstay with it's pronounced fade of the green band. I kind of like the white underneath the 5 colors but whichever way it comes out, I think I will be happy.

Oh and here are some more WC Mapei colors. Can you tell, I am obsessed with this color scheme??? My favorite of all time!!! It's the GOAT!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly

Evil Laugh said:


> Either way, it's a great colour, looks better than any version I've seen on a c50. Too much carbon on that version.
> 
> What happened with the forks, did you go White->carbon blend or all white?


Hey Evil,
The fork should be painted blend like the sample I gave Allan. All white would be an interesting look now that I think about it. Maybe even the end of the seat and chain stays too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Laugh

Don't think I've seen one like that, just your chainstay looked white in your first picture.


----------



## Ride-Fly

y tin said:


> Thanks FrenchNago.
> Might give them a shout. Need to wait until winter time tho.
> 
> Sorry Ride-Fly for digressing on your thread, Looking forward to seeing your completed pics.


No problem Y Tin! 

Sweet C40! What size is yours? Great color combo!!! Never thought about light blue tires and bartape but I like it a lot!!!


----------



## y tin

Cheers ride-fly. it's a 60cm.
Michelin pro 3 digital blue tyres & fizik microtex sid blue tape which is a good match.


----------



## Karbon Kev

Atlantic Boulevard in Lancs. could handle that kind of paint scheme, you could try as already suggested, Meastro but they would only pass on to someone else I'm sure


----------



## FrenchNago

@ridefly:

yeah guess you are right, Colnago must run out of masking tape now and then

never mind, its a beauty; can't wait to see the build.


----------



## rplace13

Ride-Fly, did you see the Mapi world bike on ebay?

Colnago C 40 Mapei Limited Edition | eBay

I think the guy is a little hopeful on the price, but at least it is another to look at while you wait for our build yours up. i am not a fan of the yellow tape.


----------



## jet sanchEz

What year was this WC Mapei colour for the C40?

Stunning bikes!


----------



## FrenchNago

I should have kept my C40 you guys are making me regret it........I'll go and ride the 50 to get over it


----------



## Salsa_Lover

jet sanchEz said:


> What year was this WC Mapei colour for the C40?
> 
> Stunning bikes!


Oscarito, won the world championships on 2001 and was from 2000-2002 with Mapei

That special C-40 is from 2002


----------



## Ride-Fly

I should have my painted frame in-hand by the end of this week. Will build it up ASAP. Full Record 11 gruppo, black King headset, Reynolds Attacks w/ whitewall Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps, 3T team stem, 3T team Doric post, SI Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Spesh Shallow Drop SL bars, and Look Keo Blades (cromo) pedals. All parts in-hand and ready to go!


----------



## rplace13

Sounds fantastic can't wait to see pix of the build with white sidewalls. Bet it will be a long week of waiting. Ride it in good health!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Ô the envy!


----------



## rubbersoul

Love the look of the 9 speed dura ace on the C 40! Timeless classic


----------



## Ride-Fly

Here are some shots of the frame. One thing of note that I was kind of caugth by surprise was that the areas where there is supposed to have nude carbon weave is actually painted black. When I unpacked the frame, I noticed that there was something slightly different about this scheme than the others I've seen. It definitely looked shinier and flashier. Thought it was because of the "wet look" of multiple sandings and coats. The black on the lowers really stands out. I think it looks better than the original scheme from Colnago but I'm not sure if I actually like it better since it isn't done exactly like the original Mapei WC colors. Also, there are some slight blemishes such as tiny paint bubbles, areas where previous clear coat gouges weren't completely filled in during the clear coating, and as previously noted in other posts, the stripes at the top of the downtube should be a distinct stripe and not faded. Overall, I am very pleased by Allan's work, especially given the great price. I would not hesitate to have Allan do another job but I would detail exactly how I want it done. I would give it an 8 out of 10 for the overall job. Let me know what you think.

Will probably finish out the cables and the bartape tonight. Only thing left will the seat collar that Allan forgot to send back to me. Once I have that, the maiden voyage. Maybe this weekend, if I get it by Sat since he sent it out today. 

Sorry for the crappy pics. Once fully built, I will post better pics with a background that is not so cluttered and distracting.


----------



## FrenchNago

Great Bike, good "personalized"paint job...........too bad for the carbon weave on the fork legs and stays etc..........

but hey this is a c40: ride it it with the wind!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Is that steerer alloy ?


----------



## y tin

Looking good Ride-Fly.
Paint does look lush. Be good to see some better pics.
Where did your guy get the decals? Might be interested in buying some for my repaint job in the UK.

@salsalover, C40 fork is all carbon, the alloy you see is the shim from 1 1/8 down to 1". I think.


----------



## rplace13

RF, it looks killer. Understand your disapointment it in not looking exactly like the factory job, but I actually think that the black contrast with the white is fantastic. Again, I understand it is not like you thought it would be...but you can't beat that price and for sure you have the only c40 on the planet like it. Great looking bike all around. I'd like to see some pix of those white sneekers after a few months of riding. Currently my C40 and Prince have white bar tape...I just got a flat this morning and was all upset because I knew my hands/gloves would be dirty when I got back on. I love the white tape look, but so hard to keep clean. I can't imagine white tires. 

Good pix with a quality camera and clean background a must in the coming weeks.

Congrats, and ride in good health!

BTW, post this painters contact info or PM me, I have some ideas for a few projects. I could find articles on him via google, but not an actual email or web site.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*Better Pics (I hope)*

Better background for the build but same crappy iPhone 4 camera. Still can't ride it till I get that seat collar in the mail. It is pretty damn light and in the looks department, it is my new favorite in my stable. One minor glitch I am having is that the standard bolts for the Profile Designs Karbon Kage bottle cages won't fit in the hole. Think it is because of paint spray that made its way into the hole. Or could it be that the C40 used smaller diameter holes for the cages? I am hesitant to continue to screw (force) the bolt into the hole. Should I tap it?


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> Is that steerer alloy ?




I am still confounded by that one.

:cornut:


----------



## Ride-Fly

y tin said:


> Looking good Ride-Fly.
> Paint does look lush. Be good to see some better pics.
> Where did your guy get the decals? Might be interested in buying some for my repaint job in the UK.
> 
> @salsalover, C40 fork is all carbon, the alloy you see is the shim from 1 1/8 down to 1". I think.


Thanks for the comps Y tin! The only decal is the headtube. Everything else is painted. I don't know if Allan used stencils or not but if he didn't, he has an amazing, steady hand. 

Regarding Salsa's comment, it's kind of an inside joke from another thread about the Star forks. He knows it's the shim. >>>""


----------



## Ride-Fly

FrenchNago said:


> Great Bike, good "personalized"paint job...........too bad for the carbon weave on the fork legs and stays etc..........
> 
> but hey this is a c40: ride it it with the wind!!!!


Thanks Frenchy! I can't wait to ride this baby!! I was trying to see close-ups of other WC Mapei colors and I can't tell if the lowers are nude carbon or painted black. It seems in the sample pics I sent Allan, the lowers are painted black but can't be 100% sure. Some C40s have the unpainted Star fork, and in those schemes, maybe the rear is nude carbon to match the nude carbon fork. But in the versions where the fork is painted, it almost looks like the black areas are painted black.


----------



## Ride-Fly

rplace13 said:


> RF, it looks killer. Understand your disapointment it in not looking exactly like the factory job, but I actually think that the black contrast with the white is fantastic. Again, I understand it is not like you thought it would be...but you can't beat that price and for sure you have the only c40 on the planet like it. Great looking bike all around. I'd like to see some pix of those white sneekers after a few months of riding. Currently my C40 and Prince have white bar tape...I just got a flat this morning and was all upset because I knew my hands/gloves would be dirty when I got back on. I love the white tape look, but so hard to keep clean. I can't imagine white tires.


Thanks Rplace! I sent you a PM with contact info. 

I too love the look of white bartape. The best is Fizik's microtex in white. Their old version of the white used to get dirty easily and was not that easy to clean. The new version stays cleaner longer and is super easy to clean.when you have to. I have white Vreds on several bikes and they do get pretty dingey. But IMHO, it still adds a little flash to the overall look of the bike. 

How are you liking the C40 now? Have you done any side-by-side comparisons with your Prince? Are you still considering selling your C40? (Don't do it brutha!!!)


----------



## ctam

The C40 does use smaller bolts for the bottle cages. I think they are M4 size and standard are M5.


----------



## rplace13

Love it even more. The water cage bolts are in fact smaller than most. M3 I think is what you want. I have orange ones on mine Search ebay for c40 bolts and you will find some Ti ones if you like. Don't tap them out. As for my C40 it is still getting some love, so not plans to sell it unless funds get tight...or I absolutely have to scratch the itch I currently have for a cross bike. I seem more attached to the C40 over the prince, but sorry to say on the Colnago forum the Prince is the overall winner as a bike hands down. Now that the prince is dialed in better it is giving the C40 a run for its money in handeling and I am much more happy with the way the Prince climbs. Looks/love factor the C40 still wins.


----------



## Ronde

It's probably that the bolts you are using are too big, the C40 uses the smaller M4 bolt:
Lightening Bolts M4 Titanium Bottle Cage Bolt - Fits C50, C40, E1, - Bottle Cages - Total Cycling

Congratulations on your bike, it looks fantastic. Love the WC scheme, all class and you can be pretty sure you won't see many of them out on the road.


----------



## FrenchNago

Ride-Fly said:


> Better background for the build but same crappy iPhone 4 camera. Still can't ride it till I get that seat collar in the mail. It is pretty damn light and in the looks department, it is my new favorite in my stable. One minor glitch I am having is that the standard bolts for the Profile Designs Karbon Kage bottle cages won't fit in the hole. Think it is because of paint spray that made its way into the hole. Or could it be that the C40 used smaller diameter holes for the cages? I am hesitant to continue to screw (force) the bolt into the hole. Should I tap it?


beautiful build................


----------



## ronderman

I gotta just add - your frame is totally cool. As in inspiring. I really, really do not like paint jobs of today - or even most frames for that matter (which is why after 20 years I got my first, long overdue, colnago).

I'd love to get a bike like this for a second bike. Well done.


----------



## y tin

Yeah, f a n t a s t i c, love it.
Your guy done a great job, especially the hand painted decals.
Got to say, the black painted fork & rear ends makes the white paint look sharper. 
Timeless.


----------



## FrenchNago

*Take a look here*

More C40 magic


----------



## Ride-Fly

FrenchNago said:


> More C40 magic


We need more magic!!!! 

So, I still haven't gotten my Colnago seatpost clamp from Allan. He offered to send me a campy one instead and I took him up on his offer. That was last week and I got tired of waiting so I went ahead and got a campy clamp on my own dime so I could finally get the baby on the road. 

My impressions so far are very good. It is soooo smooth, I can hardly believe it myself that I could tell the difference between my other rides, and sspecially against my other carbons. I really don't know how a frame can be made to ride so smooth, but I felt like I was riding on a pillow. I have Reynolds Attacks on both the C40 and Ext C and those are reportedly not the smoothest riding wheels. But still, the ride was utterly smooth. The handling is impeccable and classic Colnago. She accelerates quickly and holds her speed very well. She also climbs well as long as you don't mash. I noticed that when I stood up and grinded my way up hills, she felt a little sluggish. Even sittin down, when I mashed the pedals, felt a little slower than usual but it may have been because I havent been riding very much the last 4 weeks. She certainly didn't feel like a boat anchor but I felt I was struggling more on the c40 than I would have on my ext c. When I sat down and spun up hills, she felt a lot like my Ext C, except maybe not as fast. The other slight negative I noticed was the flexy front end, but I only noticed it when I was sprinting. As I cranked on the bars and twisted the frame about with my massive power output , I noticed the fork felt floppy and flexy. During descents, the front end wasn't an issue even when I was diving into turns and leaning her over hard. Even though it was my first ride on her, I felt I had known her for years. I think I descended faster on the c40 than my ext c. I was half way down the mountain when I realized I hardly touched the brakes. It didn't feel that fast but I realized it was because I felt so in control that I was letting her rip. 

Overall. I am stoked by the C40. It is easily my favorite looking bike. And it rides just like a colnago should! 

Ride on!!

-TJ
t


----------



## FrenchNago

Ride-Fly said:


> We need more magic!!!!
> 
> So, I still haven't gotten my Colnago seatpost clamp from Allan. He offered to send me a campy one instead and I took him up on his offer. That was last week and I got tired of waiting so I went ahead and got a campy clamp on my own dime so I could finally get the baby on the road.
> 
> My impressions so far are very good. It is soooo smooth, I can hardly believe it myself that I could tell the difference between my other rides, and sspecially against my other carbons. I really don't know how a frame can be made to ride so smooth, but I felt like I was riding on a pillow. I have Reynolds Attacks on both the C40 and Ext C and those are reportedly not the smoothest riding wheels. But still, the ride was utterly smooth. The handling is impeccable and classic Colnago. She accelerates quickly and holds her speed very well. She also climbs well as long as you don't mash. I noticed that when I stood up and grinded my way up hills, she felt a little sluggish. Even sittin down, when I mashed the pedals, felt a little slower than usual but it may have been because I havent been riding very much the last 4 weeks. She certainly didn't feel like a boat anchor but I felt I was struggling more on the c40 than I would have on my ext c. When I sat down and spun up hills, she felt a lot like my Ext C, except maybe not as fast. The other slight negative I noticed was the flexy front end, but I only noticed it when I was sprinting. As I cranked on the bars and twisted the frame about with my massive power output , I noticed the fork felt floppy and flexy. During descents, the front end wasn't an issue even when I was diving into turns and leaning her over hard. Even though it was my first ride on her, I felt I had known her for years. I think I descended faster on the c40 than my ext c. I was half way down the mountain when I realized I hardly touched the brakes. It didn't feel that fast but I realized it was because I felt so in control that I was letting her rip.
> 
> Overall. I am stoked by the C40. It is easily my favorite looking bike. And it rides just like a colnago should!
> 
> Ride on!!
> 
> -TJ
> t


you have seen(the c40) light!!!!!...............

try bouncing up those hills more than mashing, try to be like a cat or dancer, using the c40 frame flex as an ally more than an enemy and you'll wizz up the hills (same for the extc but much harder to do, that why i like my frames a bit flexy as in C50)


----------



## Salsa_Lover

now for your next project, I recomend this ....


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> now for your next project, I recomend this ....


sven nys.............great athlete, great bikes


----------



## rplace13

RF, glad to hear you got your seat clamp straightened out...that must have been a painful wait. Sounds like a perfect merriage between you two.


----------

